# Front Panel USB not working with few devices



## emkays (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi,

I recently bought Antec Super Lanboy case. I transferred the entire computer assembly from my older case to the new Super Lanboy case without any hardware additions (Except for the PSU which is new Antec SmartPower 400) or operating system modifications (Windows XP Professional SP2).

I have connected the front Panel very carefully as stated in the Intel Motherboard's (D845GEBV2) and Antec's manual. I am sure they are correctly connected. However, after that my mass storage devices like Flash drive and external hard drive do not respond when connected to the Front USB ports. The Flash drive hangs the OS completely. I am although able to connect my web cam, digital cam and USB-RS232 Cable successfully through the front USB.

When I bring the external hard drive's usb connector even near to the front usb port (very near but not connected), the OS reports that a power surge has been detected and asks me to remove the device and reset the port. Same when I connect it completely. The device thereafter is never detected. No use pre-plugging the device and then booting the computer also. These devices however, when connected to the back panel usb (onboard) work correctly without any problem.

Notably, these devices use to work perfectly in the older case without any additional changes in the BIOS or the OS settings when connected to the older case's front usb ports.

Also, when I disable HI-Speed USB in the bios (in Super Lanboy's case) and then connect the Flash Drive or the external hard drive through the front panel, they are detected and work, albeit with a message from the OS that these are HI-Speed devices and will work at very slow speed unless I enable/Install Hi-Speed USB. They indeed are very slow in this case and I wouldn't want it to be so.

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,
emkays


----------



## FunkyPoopMonkey (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats a shame. I just got my super lanboy as well and all my front panel stuff works. Here's a picture of mine:

http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/5114/newcomp27km.jpg

I dont see how you can hook up the usb stuff wrong because the front use connectors are just one big brick of 10 pins, which go directly to the motherboard right? Dead center of the picture, at the very bottom, is where my USB stuff plugs into. In that yellow plastic socket.


----------



## emkays (Jul 11, 2005)

You are right. It is impossible to connect the Front USB wrong. Mine goes in the same way as depicted in the picture you posted. Which MoBo is that?.

Am just wondering, the only difference between my older case and Super Lanboy is - Super Lanboy comes with USB 2.0 Front Panel USB connector. My older case doesn't specify which version of USB connector it has. It has this ribbon cable with individual heads to go in each pin. It worked well with the latest OS and their SPs. Maybe it confirms to v1.1.

I tried installing a fresh copy of Windows 2000 Pro (without any service packs) and all my USB devices worked correctly. When I installed the SP4 of Win2k, the same problem crept up as I have mentioned in my first post (although it was Win XP SP2 the first time).

Is there any way I can downgrade my Win XP SP2 USB 2.0 drivers to USB 1.1 drivers. I think if that is possible, my problems would be solved. Tried google but couldn't find a way. The only way I envisage is either keep the entire SP2 or nothing of it.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Woh hoo! I also have a super lanboy case, (the best thing since sliced bread) and my son also has one. No problems with either audio connector.

If you are gettting errors even if you bring the connector near the port then this is an inductance problem of some kind and probably nothing to do with your system build or version. It is probably just intermittent. Check to make sure that the Earth/ground connector is not faulty on the usb front panel, check to make sure your case and PSU are also properly earthed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i was reading something a couple of weeks ago where there is no set standard for front usb connections and some m/b pins do not match up with the case
i think it was on the asus forum where someone had shorted out their m/b when they plugged their usb in the front slots


----------



## emkays (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks guys for the response.

jimscreechy, you are right about the inductance problem because I tied a wire around my usb device connector socket (around the metal surface) and while pinching it between my fingers and my legs firmly on the ground I brought the socket near the USB Port. Voila! I didn't get any "power surge" message from the OS  Wonder if that exercise is a part of USB 2.0 specification :grin: 

However, no luck with getting my USB device to work. Experimented a lot between WinXP and Win2k and their different service packs and Intel USB 2.0 drivers, uninstalling/installing of drivers, etc. Couldn't get my "USB 2.0" devices to work through the front panel (They work superbly through the back panel ports). USB 1.1 devices although do work through the front panel!

Antec tech support says that the Case's internal connector wire could be faulty. If that is the case how are my USB 1.1 devices working when connected to the front panel? As far as I know USB 1.1 and USB 2.0 share the same connector design. Antec has however offered to replace the case (another weekend gone). Will ultimately do that since nothing is working out.

dai, you are right about the different standards of USB in the market. However, Antec's Super Lanboy connectors match the schematic of my motherboard pins (as in both manuals), so I don't need to worry about that. Just that the case's connectors specifically say USB 2.0 front panel connector. I am now trying to find out if they are any different.


----------



## emkays (Jul 11, 2005)

Yippee!!! Got my front panel usb working finally with USB 2.0 devices (Hi-Speed). :sayyes: 

I had almost given up and made up my mind to replace the Super Lanboy case with another one. One last try I thought and discovered this forum:

http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=57472.0

The problem resided in the 10th pin of the front usb connector and mobo which is basically an over-current sensor. Most mobos let the pin be physically present but unconnected on the mobo PCB. Hence, people using those mobos do not face any problem with the FP connector. However, my Intel board apparently has a full fuse and sensor circuitry built on this pin, although the mobo manual shows this pin to be NC (Not Connected) which is rather strange and secrecy not comprehendible.

I carefully lifted the lock of the 10th pin of the FP USB connector and pulled the pin out. Folded it backwards and taped it to the connector cable lest it should touch the components on the motherboard. All my USB 2.0 devices work beautifully through the FP USB ports now.

It makes sense, all those messages from WinXp about “power surge detected” and then asking me to reset the port (reversible fuse on the mobo) and then blocking my usb 2.0 device from being connected, yeah, it makes sense. Especially since a lot of USB 2.0 devices in the market (often by reputed manufacturers) not necessarily confirm to the strict rules laid down by the USB 2.0 specs. It also makes sense why my USB 1.1 devices worked through the FP USB ports. Reason being their low current utilization.

I wonder why the same fuse circuitry is not present for the USB ports on the back panel. Essentially both USB 2.0 and USB 1.1 require only four wires to do the job.

I am surprised at Antec’s tech support. They of all people should have known about this and it would have saved my head banging for two days at a stretch. It is bad business for them, recommending the replacement of case. They lack confidence in their product and someone needs to tell them what a wonderful product they have. Their tech designers must have known why they have put those wires on the 10th pin. I guess their internal communication has room for improvement. Also, why not mention everything in the manual? Same question for Intel too. Too much secrecy leads to bad experiments and waste of time. :4-thatsba 

My Super Lanboy now rocks and indeed it is the best thing since sliced bread!

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## FunkyPoopMonkey (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow, I'll definantly keep this in mind, so if I ever get that error, I'll know the fix. Awesome job.


----------

